# I'm in the wrong profession....



## cdub (Dec 7, 2006)

$14.50 for a rock? link Could just walk outside and pick up a rock. My next offering on eBay is going to be a ziplock bag full of genuine oak leaves. They would look wild in your front yard. What's the starting bid?


----------



## Marco (Dec 7, 2006)

how can a rock be "new"


----------



## kentuckiense (Dec 7, 2006)

It doesn't even have moss on it!


----------



## suss16 (Dec 7, 2006)

I lived in Confer, CO for a while and my entire fireplace was made from rock from the property. Based on the price of that rock the fireplace alone would sell for $350,000 and the property would be worth millions!!!


----------



## gonewild (Dec 7, 2006)

Don't make fun of selling rocks. Check this one out.
But be careful what you say, my wife is the seller.


----------



## Wogga (Dec 7, 2006)

haha, this whole thing cracks me up!
and gonewild, id say collecting a petrified dinosaur bone is wholely justifiable.
i can, however, go into my back yard and find a rock with lichens growing on it anytime...


----------



## gonewild (Dec 7, 2006)

I know! But have you ever priced a piece of driftwood for an aquarium?


----------



## Ron-NY (Dec 7, 2006)

I have some dries cornstalks...any buyers


----------



## gonewild (Dec 7, 2006)

Ron-NY said:


> I have some dries cornstalks...any buyers



Nope, Kirkland brand is 2 ply and that's good enough for me.


----------



## silence882 (Dec 7, 2006)

gonewild said:


> Nope, Kirkland brand is 2 ply and that's good enough for me.



Costco has changed my life!


----------



## Heather (Dec 7, 2006)

LOL! 

I like how the rock seller (the first one, not Lance's wife) says to "mist the rock" if you live in a dry state. :rollhappy:


----------



## Cannonball (Dec 7, 2006)

Do any of you, who are making fun of this guy for selling what is in effect plants growing on rocks, grow your orchids in S/H?  

Just wondering.


----------



## kentuckiense (Dec 7, 2006)

Cannonball said:


> Do any of you, who are making fun of this guy for selling what is in effect plants growing on rocks, grow your orchids in S/H?
> 
> Just wondering.



It's a rock with a coating of lichen. He likely picked it up in his yard.


----------



## Cannonball (Dec 7, 2006)

And for those people who live in places where they can't get rocks like that in their yard, he is providing a product. He gives very valid reasons someone would want rocks like that (bonsai, terrariums/vivariums).

I just think it's a little odd to laugh at him when orchid hobbyists grow plants in pebbles and mounted on sticks.


----------



## gonewild (Dec 7, 2006)

Oh, I'm not making fun of the guy selling rocks or the rocks he sells.
Actually his BIN price is quite reasonable considering his handling costs. If he did not pick it up for free he will loose money on the transaction.

You are right not everyone can go out and pick up a rock in their yard and if you must drive a few miles out of town to find one it will cost you more in gas than to buy the one on Ebay.

But I don't think his description is accurate. It is not moss covered. It is lichen covered and I doubt the lichen would live in a terrarium?

:clap: ebay :clap:


----------



## Cannonball (Dec 7, 2006)

gonewild said:


> But I don't think his description is accurate. It is not moss covered. It is lichen covered and I doubt the lichen would live in a terrarium?



I think you should buy one and experiment with raising it in a terrarium.


----------



## gonewild (Dec 7, 2006)

Cannonball said:


> I think you should buy one and experiment with raising it in a terrarium.



I tried when I was a kid and the lichens always died. They seemed to need sunlight and also were very finicky about water. I don't think they like the humidity either. So I think you should buy one and see if you can make it grow. :wink:


----------



## Heather (Dec 7, 2006)

I think lichen actually like it pretty dry. I knew a woman who was a weaver and was always experimenting with dying yarn with them. 

Anyone who would like a lichen covered rock, feel free to email me, and I can send you one for shipping. I can also send lichen covered bark. Or, spagnum moss, even.


----------



## johnndc (Dec 7, 2006)

Gonewild, that dino bone is totally cool. I don't really plan on dropping 8k on it (free shipping is a cute touch, however), but that is way cool.


----------



## gonewild (Dec 7, 2006)

johnndc said:


> Gonewild, that dino bone is totally cool. I don't really plan on dropping 8k on it (free shipping is a cute touch, however), but that is way cool.



It is a very very nice rare piece. And free shipping saves you 10 bucks! You can follow the link to her other listings and see a lot more pieces of bone if your interested, each one is different. It seems each dinosaur from the area around Moab petrified with it's own unique colors.


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Dec 8, 2006)

Sure looks a lot different than the "rocks" that demand a high price in the cities surrounding me...and a lot safer.

Incredible piece Lance!

Jon


----------



## TADD (Dec 8, 2006)

I don't know Jon, we can get rock around here for $10-15. Not that I know or anything.....


----------



## Gideon (Dec 8, 2006)

Heather said:


> I think lichen actually like it pretty dry. I knew a woman who was a weaver and was always experimenting with dying yarn with them.
> 
> Anyone who would like a lichen covered rock, feel free to email me, and I can send you one for shipping. I can also send lichen covered bark. Or, spagnum moss, even.




Sounds great, I wonder if I'd need phytos to get them into South Africa oke:


----------



## NYEric (Dec 8, 2006)

I wouldn't try to grow anything live from that rock because who knows what kind of little creepies are in there as well. But where I live if you could get those with living green moss or clean lichens they would fetch a pretty penny for sure. [$25 easy]


----------

